# Importing a puppy, duties and taxes?



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm getting a puppy in the states but I live in Canada. I'll be driving over the border to pick it up at the airport and then driving back. Are there duties and taxes on puppies?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Yes there are, but you may get lucky and get a Custom's officer who'll say "cute pup" and wave on on. But be prepared to pay taxes/GST and customs charges based on what you paid for your new pup.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

just curious, how would they know you didn't get the dog in canada and take it on a trip to the states to visit family? as long as you rip all the shipping paperwork off the outside of the crate.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I have never imported a puppy-but typically they ask are you bringing anything into the country...personally I would be honest...but maybe they won't ask


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

scarfish said:


> just curious, how would they know you didn't get the dog in canada and take it on a trip to the states to visit family? as long as you rip all the shipping paperwork off the outside of the crate.


They probably wouldn't, and I'm sure people have used this tactic, but I would not risk it. For one, I don't want to lie - my personal integrity is worth more than whatever extra costs I may have to pay. Second, they may ask for the paperwork needed to bring a dog from Canada to the US - health certificate, or whatever, and you can be found out as being a fraud then if you don't have such paperwork. And third, they can prevent entry of the pup into Canada and confiscate the dog if they find out that you are trying to 'smuggle' the pup through. 

All in all, Not worth it. Over so many different reasons. 

Even if there were no risks to losing my puppy, I still would not lie. I strive to be an honest person, and these are the exact situations where our actions and words determine who we are.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

scarfish said:


> just curious, how would they know you didn't get the dog in canada and take it on a trip to the states to visit family? as long as you rip all the shipping paperwork off the outside of the crate.


I think they can contact the US guards to verify your crossing into the States and could easily find out you didn't have a puppy with you when you crossed in. We bought our puppy in the US and brought him across the border. Only had to pay GST based on his sale agreement, but no duty fees. The border guard said that puppies were one of the top smuggled items. He even googled online to verify that the price I paid was in a reasonable range. They made us bring the puppy into the office and then checked the car while we were in the office. The border guard we were dealing with said it was just because he wanted to pet the puppy, lol!

Oh, and if they bust you for sneaking stuff across the border, the penalty can range from a note on your file for a few months (which can be a pain if you live on the border like I do, and go across regularly) to a small fine to large fines and jail time. It's easiest to just be honest and be prepared to pay GST and/or duty. Sometimes they don't want to do any work and let you go across without paying anything.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Syaoransbear said:


> I'm getting a puppy in the states but I live in Canada. I'll be driving over the border to pick it up at the airport and then driving back. Are there duties and taxes on puppies?


Just wondering whereabouts in Sask you are? My in-laws live near Regina in the summer and winter in Phoenix. They always drive to Phoenix and back, and say that the border guards along the AB border are the nicest and let you bring more stuff across.

Also, depending on the cost of your puppy, if you spend 2 nights or more in the US you can bring back $800 per person of goods duty/tax free. If you and a SO are getting the puppy together and travelling together, and the cost of the puppy is $1,600-ish, you may not have to pay taxes. As long as you don't bring anything else across the border that would bring your total above $1,600.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

McWeagle said:


> Just wondering whereabouts in Sask you are? My in-laws live near Regina in the summer and winter in Phoenix. They always drive to Phoenix and back, and say that the border guards along the AB border are the nicest and let you bring more stuff across.
> 
> Also, depending on the cost of your puppy, if you spend 2 nights or more in the US you can bring back $800 per person of goods duty/tax free. If you and a SO are getting the puppy together and travelling together, and the cost of the puppy is $1,600-ish, you may not have to pay taxes. As long as you don't bring anything else across the border that would bring your total above $1,600.


I live in Saskatoon and I'm picking it up in Minot, North Dakota. I probably wouldn't spend two days in the US because the cost of a hotel and food and such might make it not really worth it.

How can they research the price of a dog though if it is basically a mutt?


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Lots of mutts are advertised on the internet for ridiculous prices. Think Labradoodle.

And you wouldn't dream of coming through Regina and not stopping for coffee would you? Someone down here needs some puppy breathe assisted therapy.:laugh: Though I will say, my mom came back from Florida last night and didn't get checked for duty/taxes despite coming back with an extra suitcase (and an extra 40 lbs of clothes!)


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

That's true, although labradoodle is way more famous. I'll probably just claim everything properly, I just hope I don't get a border person who is like "You bought instead of adopting a shelter dog? So you basically murdered a shelter dog then. Also we'll have to a complete search of your vehicle btw."

Oh hey! I do have to go straight through Regina!  I should stop in!


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

You should! When is the new addition coming home?


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

angelas said:


> You should! When is the new addition coming home?


I am not sure of the exact date(just sent off the remaining balance, I wish I had paid in full when the american dollar wasn't doing as well T_T), but hopefully in about a week!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

any pictures of the new puppy???


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Bella67 said:


> any pictures of the new puppy???


ugh no, not recent ones! She said she will update everyone right away but she must be busy. It is killing me T_T.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Syaoransbear said:


> I'm getting a puppy in the states but I live in Canada. I'll be driving over the border to pick it up at the airport and then driving back. Are there duties and taxes on puppies?


IMHO the duty you would pay would be far less than what you would risk by being dishonest.
GOOD LUCK ... HOPE YOU POST SOME PICTURES OF YOUR NEW PUP!!!


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

PM me when you're coming through. This weekend I am stewarding for an obedience trial but otherwise schedules are flexible.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm getting my puppy tomorrow at noon, but on the way back we won't be able to stop . My husband is flying out tomorrow night to go to some hockey game in vancouver on thursday so we have to make it back in time. 

Oh yes, here is a picture of the fuzz who I haven't named yet. His puppy name is Gort .


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Oh well. I have a calculus midterm tomorrow so would not be able to meet anyway. Be careful. Second winter is upon us. Sooooo many MVAs today it is ridiculous. Hopefully the roads are good by tomorrow.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Beautiful pup! You called him basically a mutt earlier, what is he exactly? Also, is husband a Canucks or Avs fan?


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Looks like Knute! Very cute!


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

He looks like a Gort! And I hope your hubby is a Canucks fan. I have no time for him if he's an Avalanche fan!


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Syaoransbear said:


> I'm getting my puppy tomorrow at noon, but on the way back we won't be able to stop . My husband is flying out tomorrow night to go to some hockey game in vancouver on thursday so we have to make it back in time.
> 
> Oh yes, here is a picture of the fuzz who I haven't named yet. His puppy name is Gort .


Please tell me where did you get this baby polar bear


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry guys, he is an avalanche fan! 

He is an alaskan noble companion dog, a breed in progress.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

What are they mixed with? The black ones are so pretty!


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Bah, Avalanche! Lol, I actually don't mind them - they used to be the Nordiques so they're okay in my books. 

I've never heard of Alaskan noble companion dog. If your guy is typical of the breed, then I've gotta say the puppies are darn cute!!! I'm gonna go google the breed right now.


----------

